# What about Qatar??



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

Hello to everyone, 
I will start by asking anyone who has been to Qatar?. Compared to Dubai or Abu Dhabi, what else has to offer?. Is it a nice place for a signle or for family to live?.

What about the IT/Telecoms market right now in Qatar?. Is there stability, development?.Are there new jobs coming up?. I ask this because i currently work as a Network Engineer here in Athens,Greece and i possess 9yrs of experience, so i am seeking a suitbale job there.

What about the house rents?.Are they more expensive compared to Dubai or Abu Dhabi?. Some good places to live there???. 
What also about salaries?. Someone with skills and experience like me , how much could he earn?. What is an average salary normally i could ask?.

Now what about The cost of living??.Does it really depends on how much you earn or in which area you live for example?. 

What is the culture and the way of treatment from locals to European foreigners and especially to european women??.

Thank you and i will be waiting for your response.Any help would be really appreciable.
Dimitris K.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Just came back from Doha Qatar. Amazing strategic development compared to Dubai. Richest country in the world IIRC and World Cup factor plus the rest of the booming industry means for alot of opportunity to make a lot of money in a short amount of time.

I find that the locals intermixed with the expats much more than in the UAE and lots of families there of all nationalities.

If I wasn't in Dubai I would consider going there for sure. Mind you price of housing/cars is more expensive but the rest of the costs are similar to UAE. This is mostly due to the fact that the growth in exponential and the accommodations cannot keep up with the amount of people coming in. 

Very open to Europeans from what I saw and if you have an opportunity to go, why not?! I would call it a mini Abu Dhabi.... It does not have the glitz and glam of Dubai but has some really neat architecture! 

Keep in mind that if you get a job and are sponsored by an employer you must stick with that employer until the end of your contract/residency. You cannot switch employers otherwise you are banned for 2 years... I think this is to reduce local head hunting.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> Just came back from Doha Qatar. Amazing strategic development compared to Dubai. Richest country in the world IIRC and World Cup factor plus the rest of the booming industry means for alot of opportunity to make a lot of money in a short amount of time.
> 
> I find that the locals intermixed with the expats much *more than in the UAE* and lots of families there of all nationalities.
> 
> ...


Correction: than in Dubai

Doha doesnt really offer anything that the UAE doesnt offer in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. 
Its not any cheaper and expats need some form of "exit permit" to leave the country any time.
Some malls restrict entry on basis of your race on Fridays, so even if you are a well off doctor, you will be denied entry to some malls based on your race. That is big no-no for me personally.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Some malls restrict entry on basis of your race on Fridays, so even if you are a well off doctor, you will be denied entry to some malls based on your race. That is big no-no for me personally.


LOL!!! They didn't let you in did they!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Correction: than in Dubai


I still stand by my statement. :boxing:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It reminds me of Dubai when I moved here about fourteen years ago or so. I think it's going to be an interesting place to be over the next few years, that's for sure. It definitely has some 'odd' nuances. For example, there seem to be a lot of hotels don't serve alcohol on a Friday until after 4pm unless they are within so many kilometers of the airport. You need to carry ID with you constantly to get into hotels, etc. There's also the thing of having to get an exit permit every time you want to leave. It's totally dry during Ramadan (there's currently only one booze shop way out in the middle of nowhere that does a roaring trade leading up to the holy month). It's incredibly dusty. As a woman, I don't find it restrictive being there. I was really impressed by the soukh area they have built, beats anything they have done here, hands down.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry, one more thing I meant to mention. If you are considering working for a governmental organization, be wary of the politics. The nationals there can be quite ruthless if they want you out. People may say it's similar here but Doha is so much smaller that word gets around like wildfire and filters into the private sector and can affect your reputation unjustly.


----------



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

Thank you all for you advice. The thing is that i have started to seek a new job in UAE from May.The bad thing that worries me is actually i havent received not even a phone call from any telecoms company. I currently work as a Network Engineer in a well reputed greek ISP, i have 9yrs of experience and i hold several industry certifications such as Cisco,Microsoft,Huawei,etc.BUT, not even a phone call!!!!. Why is that anyway?. Is it because for example my CV may not be quite attractive, is it because of my nationality.I really dont know what to do in order to attract a company in UAE.
My dream is to get a job either in Dubai , or in AD and Qatar as well. Could you suggest me what to do?.
Also what about cohabitation in Qatar?.Is it allowed or i need to get married first before i go there and live with my fiancee??...I am 35yrs, i am too young to get married!!!!! 

Thank you and i will be waiting 
Have a nice day
Dimitris K


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Dimitris,

How have you been applying for jobs? You really need to contact managers directly here and make contacts and find leads on your own as I wouldn't rely on any recruiters. Better yet do research of the companies you are interested in, try to make a few contacts then come here for a week in person and sell yourself!

There are a ton of opportunities here its just a matter of knowing the right people and making the connections. 

Best of luck


----------



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

@ Infamous:
I believe in myself, i believe in my skills and in my experience too.The problem is i dont have any connection and i dont know anyone who could help me really!!.
It`a pity for someone well skilled not to be able a suitable job.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Personally, I didn't enjoy the time I spent in Doha.

I found it on average 20% more expensive across the board than Dubai.
I found they locals were more arrogant than Emiratis.
Fewer places for going out (other than hotels. Plus you have to join as a member of the hotel bar/have your passport with you when you are out for a drink)
For teenagers, there is certainly far less to do.
Radio stations - hah. QBS (Qatar Broadcasting Service) is rubbish.
There is no pork sales at all.
Only one outlet where you can buy alcohol to consume at home.
If you are into golf, only one course and that is not cheap, even by middle east standards

Petrol is cheaper in Qatar.

While other people may well enjoy Qatar, it is not so vibrant or flash as Dubai, it is not a place I will be rushing back to for work and I certainly wouldn't take my family there. Even though, us in the construction industry will no doubt migrate there in the build-up to the World Cup in 2022.

This is only my view of the place, others may well have a more rosy view


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Rutilius said:


> LOL!!! They didn't let you in did they!



Never been there; but a cousin was denied entry though he works at HSBC and the guards did tell him sorry, but even if you are a doctor we are told no Asians or Chinese or African man can go in !


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> This is only my view of the place, others may well have a more rosy view


Not really, I (personally) hate it every time I had to go to Doha...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> ...but even if you are a doctor we are told no Asians or Chinese or African man can go in !


Even if the Asian or Chinese or African man has a "white man" passport ? :boxing:


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

And what about looking for work and visa's in Qatar, I am getting moved there in a week or two by my company and a friend wants to come live with me (i get a good housing allowance) but he will be looking for work!

Is it similar to Dubai, where you can just do visa runs every so often up until you secure work. Ive heard its stricter but cant find much info about it?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You can do visa runs but not so easy as Dubai. From Dubai just drive to Hatta. From Doha, you have to factor in the cost of a flight to somewhere like Bahrain or UAE


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Im guessing you cant just drive to Saudi then! Thats probably a good thing though! 

So when ya land in Doha do they just give you a 30 day stamp like Dubai?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep, 30 days but you have you also have to pay for the visa QR100. Payment is only via a credit card too. No cash


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Yep, 30 days but you have you also have to pay for the visa QR100. Payment is only via a credit card too. No cash


Keep in mind that this Visa is also good for OMAN as they have a relationship and vice versa! 

Visa runs to UAE are simple... like 400Dhs return with fly Dubai and 45 minutes long. Easy Peasy!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Never really understood the use of the dual visa allowance (Qatar/Oman).

When you leave Qatar, they cancel the visa


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't agree with some comments made earlier. I think it depends on one's context.

Qatar in my view is the right place to be if you are single and working in Finance. I don't see a problem taking the hit for three years. And if boredom hits hard, catch a plan and party in Dubai on the weekend.

But then if you have children and they are teenagers it might be difficult to settle anywhere LOL.

What I am saying is that it depends on your context, on what you, your family are likely to accept and tolerate.

No place is a bed of roses except for home.


----------



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

*questions continue....*



Canuck_Sens said:


> I don't agree with some comments made earlier. I think it depends on one's context.
> 
> Qatar in my view is the right place to be if you are single and working in Finance. I don't see a problem taking the hit for three years. And if boredom hits hard, catch a plan and party in Dubai on the weekend.
> 
> ...


I agree with you totally. It really depends on the way that anyone desires to live.

So do u currently live in Qatar?. Can you recomend some good areas, not too expensive, where western expatriates for example live?. what about the cost of 
food for 2 persons supposing they re bying food from the local super markets and cook in house?. By the way, are there super markets there? . i believe yes.

What about the west bay area?. Is it any good? is it expensive?. Suppose you offered 10-11k dirhams/month housing allowance, is it enouph to rent a nice fully
furnished 2bedroom apartment?. Can you suggest me also any other nice areas or some well known real estate web sites in Qatar to have a look in apartments.

in your opinion, how is life for expatriate western women there in Qatar?.Do they have or feel freedom???. 

i have a valid driving european license.will i still be able to use it to drive in Qatar with no problems?. do i need to take some other actions?.

thank you and sorry for asking too much!
have a nice day!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Man,

I never lived in Qatar. Although I read about it. I think it is important for you to factor some of the opinions left so far. Some people lived there and they shared good insights revealing what was important for them and why some did not like Qatar. I just offered a different view.

There are some Qatar forums on the net: you can try this one:
Qatar Expatriates Forums, Qatar Expats - Allo' Expat Qatar

There you might be able to find answers to your questions regarding salary, cost of life, places to live...

Good luck


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

I work in Qatar a lot. Went there 2 times a month last 3-4 months.

I kinda like it because there are definitely opportunities there.

The only downside = Qatar is empty! They have super nice hotels, great venues, nice restaurants and malls but there's no one there. Yet.

I can imagine that the place can be busy when there is a sporting event (they really focus on that) but the rest of the time there's no one home in that country.

I've even been on great VIP parties on the most exclusive and beautiful locations but there was no one there. That would never happen in Dubai; the place would be packed  

But still if you want to work and make money I would def give it a try. As a single guy

Cheers


----------

